# National Gas Smokers?



## mgj2727 (Oct 19, 2017)

I've got a natural gas tap outside my house.  Is there a natural gas smoker on the market that anyone would recommend (or convert a propane over)?

Thanks


----------



## mosparky (Oct 19, 2017)

Camp Chef offers a Nat Gas conversion kit for the Smoke Vault 24 & 18


----------



## flash99 (Oct 21, 2017)

I'm looking for one too so as previously mentioned there is the Vault, but there is also Broil King SMOKE™ VERTICAL GAS SMOKER
I'm having a hard time to decide between them.
Broil King much more expensive, but its two door design, has a gasket around the doors, double wall... but again much more expensive and also much smaller compared to Vault 24
I couldn't find serious reviews of Broil King, but my friend has one (propane not NG) and he is happy.


----------



## jond36 (Oct 25, 2017)

Pick up a Smoke Vault 24" and convert it to natural gas by buying the proper outdoor hose on amazon and buy the #51 drill bit from Ace Hardware. I have that smoker. Its the best I have ever owned.

Dont worry about the Gasket. You don't want stale smoke anyhow. One chunk or chunks is plenty for me in this smoker


----------



## jond36 (Oct 25, 2017)

home depot has them for 232 free ship


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 25, 2017)

I've had a SV 24 for several years & they are a very good smoker.
Yes they leak smoke & heat, but the burner is big enough to get the smoker over 400 degrees even with all the leaks.
Also if you need any replacement parts they are readily available & inexpensive right from Camp Chef.
Al


----------



## Bobby Booyah (Nov 2, 2017)

It's actually really easy to convert any propane smoker to natural gas.... Just because they might not specifically sell a conversion kit, doesn't mean it can't be done. I converted my smoke hollow l.p. smoker to natural gas, works great! All you need is a virgin orifice and drill it out to the appropriate BTU rating the smoker is rated for. This also has to do with the pressure going through the orifice which will typically be 3.5" water column to 4" water column. The orifice drill size is labelled by wire gauge size drill bits. Then you'll need an appliance regulator which reduces your house gas pressure coming into the appliance regulator any where from 7-11" water column down to the 3.5" - 4" w.c. like I mentioned before. I bought a generic L.P. to natural gas conversion kit on Wayfair, which came with the regulator, extra orifices and natural gas rated quick connect fittings. Obviously you'll need a licensed gas fitter to run any piping that might be needed to the smoker.


----------

